# Prende el led de standby, pero al encenderla no se ve ni se escucha nada



## rammsteinwelt (Jul 13, 2012)

al conectar mi televisor a linea el led de standby enciende pero al encender con los botones o con el control la tv no se ve ni se escucha nada, el standby se apaga como si se hubiera encendido el televisor.

Si me podrian ayudar se los agradeceria mucho de antemano gracias y si tiene alguna duda o no me supe explicar diganme por que me es urgente

Nota: tengo conocimientos en electronica


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 13, 2012)

Exactamente, has dado con el lugar indicado, te podrán ayudar...
Como cosa urgente se me ocurre.... sacaste la tapa trasera? hiciste inspeccion visual? mediste algo?
que te parece si nos provees de datos y no nos conviertes en adivinos...

.-


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

*pasa que no funciona la bola de momento ,da mas datos *


----------



## rammsteinwelt (Jul 13, 2012)

Ferdinando12 dijo:


> Exactamente, has dado con el lugar indicado, te podrán ayudar...
> Como cosa urgente se me ocurre.... sacaste la tapa trasera? hiciste inspeccion visual? mediste algo?
> que te parece si nos provees de datos y no nos conviertes en adivinos...
> 
> .-



ups lo siento bueno e probado el fusible y esta en buen estado, los capacitores estan en buen estado ninguno esta inflado, pero ahorita me di cuenta que al tratar de descargar el chupon del flyback no sale ninguna chipa que desmuestre que este cargado a que creen que se deba esto??
y gracias por responder


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 13, 2012)

medi las tensiones de la fuentes ,si están todas presentes ¡¡¡


----------



## cites (Jul 14, 2012)

pone modelo de tv  y tipo de fuente  para poder ayudarte  , y datos  tomas la vcc +b cuanto tiene  
tr horizontal esta bueno  medilo    comenta


----------



## martin sena (Jul 20, 2012)

primero checkea la fuente caliente si recibe el voltaje, medi el capacitor, diodos....despues pasa a la fuente fria...eso en tema fuente..si ambas reciben voltaje qeda descartado el tema fuente, como siguiente paso t recomendaria medir los transistores de potencia de colores (r,b,g) en la plaqueta que esta en el tubo del tv.alguna cosa de esas es la que tiene que estar fallando..y como siempre revisa fusibles, capacitores y diodos..salu2 dsd uruguay!


----------



## moverar (Jul 24, 2012)

Hola *martin*, hay tre zonas básicas relacionadas con la alimentación que tenes que verificar.

La primera es la fuente conmutada hasta el primario del trafo: diodos rectificadores, capacitor electrolítico, transistor... etc.  Es habitual que el transistor se corte o cortocircuite (en este caso suele explotar el encapsulado)

La segunda es la fuente que se basa en los voltajes de salida del trafo. Acá no es conveniente intentar realizar la medición de los voltajes de corriente alterna porque la frecuencia ronda los 17 KHz y los multímetros digitles necesitan tomar un tren de muestras estables en un tiempo determinado para exhibirlos. A 17 KHz eso no es posible. Si que las vas a poder medir a continuación de los diodos rectificadores, pero ya como corriente continua. Selecciona bien el instrumento y el rango más alto para empezar.

Los diodos a la salida del trafo son "diodos rápidos" o fast recovery (recuperación rápida) es decir que soportan muy bien a las altas frecuencias o mejor dicho la velocidad de cambio de polaridad.

La tercera sección que deberías verificar es la de salida horizontal, ya que el fly-back es un trafo de alta tensión que tiene secundarios que alimentan secciones vitales. El transistor de salida horizontal suele descomponerse en estos casos y para medirlo hay que ver primero el data sheet del componente, porque muchos tienen internamente diodos damper y/o resistencias que hacen caer los valores resistivos entre los terminales (solo unos 45Ω en muchos casos).

Si todo eso anda bien, después veremos que se puede hacer, pero en principio la fuente principal y la de alta tensión deben estar operativas para que se ilumine el trc y si se ilumina el trc debería habilitarse el sonido.

Suerte


----------

